# Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch information request??



## dixie (Oct 22, 2011)

Can anyone give me information for the Hyatt Wild Oak ranch in the San Antonio area. Thinking about trying to stay there next July. Where is the best place to book? Do, they offer a shuttle to the Downtown river area? Is it a fun resort for grandkids 1-8 years?
Thanks for any help and information!


----------



## zcrider (Oct 22, 2011)

It is a very fun resort for the grandkids.  Great pools and slides.  Kids club brings in exotic animals for them to see and pet.  No shuttle.  Don't know where to tell you to book, we stayed 4 nights off hyatt hotel points.


----------



## dixie (Jun 18, 2012)

*Anyone have the daily activity sheet from Hyatt Wild oak Ranch?*

We will be going there in a month. Just found out we will be in the Mesquite building. We were hoping to be closer to the pool, but we may be closer to the night time activities. 

Just wondering if anyone has a list of the daily activities offered there.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## akbmusic (Jun 20, 2012)

*You'll Love the Hyatt*

We were just there in December. We were in the Live Oak building right next door. The map makes things look more spread out than it is. Even on a top floor, you should be able to walk out the door and be by the pool in less than 5 minutes. 

I've looked and can't find our activity sheet. I know while we were there there was a family movie outdoors one night, there was a fire in the big firepit with make your own s'mores another night, and they had some crafts and things scheduled in their kid's club. The general store had slushies that were a hit with our kids. There is also a short nature trail that the kids liked to walk (almost daily after they saw a snake under a rock...)

Sorry I don't have more specifics for you


----------

